# I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

I hate to bring negativity towards the MKV Rabbit, but I just don't know what to do anymore. Regarding the shifting/clutch/transmission. Let me say first off, I have been driving a manual since I could drive. I have never replaced a clutch in 200,000 miles + of car ownership either. 
The jekyll/hyde behavior of this gearbox/clutch really grinds on me. Sometimes it's smooth, sometimes jerky. Sometimes the revs fall quickly, sometimes they hang. You let off the gas and it seems to thump, same when you press the gas again. I've tried to drive smoothly, but the car seems to fight. It's not like you can just drive it the same all the time. Even the shifter feels like it's connected with rubber bands.
I'm ready to sell it, seriously. Anyone else have this problem? I think I'm going to have my service advisor drive it too, just to see. Maybe I'm a ****ty driver, but I can't really see how seeing my history with manuals. 
Ugh. I planned on getting a torque mount insert or even engine/trans mounts, but I don't know if I'm just throwing away my cash.








I just can't pinpoint a single issue, it seems to be the poor throttle response, combined with the stupid clutch, combined with the jelly drivetrain. I'm so frustrated with it right now. 


_Modified by silverA4quattro at 6:26 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

bro you are not the only one..i feel exactly like you and actually since the day i got it! ive been complaing since 200 miles and now i have 12k i brang it in @ 700 and the guy said well thats just how it is..its a vw. when i had 10k service i told them, they said tech said everythings normal...no its not!. granted nothings gone wrong w/ my car and i drive it spirited but i kept thinking for the longest time i was doing something wrong here.
im always playing with the idea of selling cause of this slush box tranny. just like you there are times/days where i shift as smooth as butter , then out of no where ill engage 1st when sitting at a redlight and i for the life of me cant put it in. i dont know if the syncro's on this car are a POS of what. i have the neuspeed dog bone havent put it in yet but im guessing it wont do jack.
on a side note wtf is w/ the clutch and the AC while does it feel like i drive a different car the minute i put the ac on..it grabs and engages at totally different places











_Modified by absoluteczech at 3:35 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

this would be so much more relevant in the Golf V thread or the manual transmission thread...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

go back to the 2.0t forum


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_this would be so much more relevant in the Golf V thread or the manual transmission thread...

Well, I didn't post it in the MKV forum because I'm sure a bunch of GTI owners will tell me I should have bought one of those and I wouldn't be having this issue. And then go on to tell me how this is just an econo car and cannot be driven in a spirited manner. 
2nd, I don't think it belongs in the transmission forum because it's not JUST the transmission.
Thanks for stopping by and offering some actual advice though.


_Modified by silverA4quattro at 6:52 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_bro you are not the only one..i feel exactly like you and actually since the day i got it! 

I'm so glad I'm not the only one then. Like when the A/C is on, I feel like you must speed shift and/or use the throttle to hold the revs because they drop so fast. Yet, they hang for a few seconds when the A/C is off. I understand there is drag on the engine, but I've never had it be so schizo on any other car. My A4 had a dual mass flywheel also, but it was much easier to drive. It's just not rewarding to row the gears and quite frankly I've become fearful when I have to shift. Downshifts are OK actually as I always rev match and that goes well generally. But upshifting is just so hit/miss. Ugh


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
Well, I didn't post it in the MKV forum because I'm sure a bunch of GTI owners will tell me I should have bought one of those.
2nd, I don't think it belongs in the transmission forum because it's not JUST the transmission.
Thanks for stopping by and offering some actual advice though.

Ah, actually you did only talk about your issues with your transmission...
My advice is to save up and get an aftermarket single-mass flywheel. A lot of the craziness that the dual-mass causes seems to go away when users have replaced it with a single-mass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ahh but the 2.5l dont have dual mass


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_ahh but the 2.5l dont have dual mass 

well then you're screwed. sell the car.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
I'm so glad I'm not the only one then. Like when the A/C is on, I feel like you must speed shift and/or use the throttle to hold the revs because they drop so fast. 

I agree on this one on my GTI as well. I think VW should have spent more time adjusting the way the drive by wire throttle compensates for the AC being on. As long as it's drive by wire you might as well use it to its fullest.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

The mount insert does help.... you should try it. Its cheap.
Not going to help the revs, but takes away the rocking. 
Doesn't getting chipped help too?

It is the worst manual I've ever had too, but I've gotten used to it.
I chirped the tires like 4X today without trying. 1st + 2nd I never did it before. A different tranny every outing.....lol


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (magilson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *magilson* »_
Ah, actually you did only talk about your issues with your transmission...
My advice is to save up and get an aftermarket single-mass flywheel. A lot of the craziness that the dual-mass causes seems to go away when users have replaced it with a single-mass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think it's a combination of systems: The crappy DBW throttle, the marshmallow engine mounts, the rubbery shift linkage. It's not one single system, they all contribute to make this car frustrating to drive.


----------



## Blu_Hare (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

The A/T shifts awesome!!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

lol honestly i would of got an automatic but (and no offense to anyone here) the automatic lever/shifter is freaking hidious; huge plastic thing ruins the interior for me.


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

really? Thats the only reason you didnt get the automatic? Thats really weird. 

...I didnt get an auto because I enjoy driving stick.

pretty funny


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (digitaltim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitaltim* »_The mount insert does help.... you should try it. Its cheap.
Not going to help the revs, but takes away the rocking. 
Doesn't getting chipped help too?

It is the worst manual I've ever had too, but I've gotten used to it.
I chirped the tires like 4X today without trying. 1st + 2nd I never did it before. A different tranny every outing.....lol

x2. that mount insert does help ALOT for $25 but that AC thing is annoying.


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_lol honestly i would of got an automatic but (and no offense to anyone here) the automatic lever/shifter is freaking hidious; huge plastic thing ruins the interior for me. 
if that's what kept you from getting an auto, you'll be kicking yourself when you see what i'm working on...


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (vr_vento95)*

Strange i have 6000 miles on mine in the last month since i bought my 07 2 door 5 speed rabbit and have experienced 0 issues with the trans or drive by wire. i think it drives smooth as hell and i came from an audi a4 so maby i am just used to driveing german cars or maby you guys just got bad cars / assembly issues ??
have you vag'ed your car to see if there are any error codes ?
sorry you guys are haveing issues though that sucks. 




_Modified by Codename-dnb at 6:45 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (Codename-dnb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Codename-dnb* »_Strange i have 6000 miles on mine in the last month since i bought my 07 2 door 5 speed rabbit and have experienced 0 issues with the trans or drive by wire. i think it drives smooth as hell and i came from an audi a4 so maby i am just used to driveing german cars or maby you guys just got bad cars / assembly issues ??
have you vag'ed your car to see if there are any error codes ?
sorry you guys are haveing issues though that sucks. 
_Modified by Codename-dnb at 6:45 PM 7-16-2007_

I complained to the dealer, but they said it's "operating to manuf. specs" which is all they ever say. I'm going to take it in and go for a ride with my service manager I think. Maybe he can sympathize with me if he drives it. Weird thing is, my throttle body has something written on it that looks like "REP" in black marker. Makes me wonder if that means "replace" or "repair" or something else. I'm not sure. Just seems like the throttle response is really poor. I might need to drive another MKV to see, or have some people drive my car. 
As for the A/T thing: I just didn't want an auto. I have always owned manuals and I don't see that changing. Our MKIV GTI is tiptronic, and it annoys me...I wish it was manual. But sometimes driving that car is better than dealing with my crappy transmission.


----------



## vr_vento95 (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (Codename-dnb)*

you just dont feel it then. Your car is no different then ours, guy! All mk5 cars have that "driveline slop" trust me I drove about 20 diff mk5 ranging from GTI's to Jetta's, Rabbit's, eos and beetle. VW just put really soft mounts in these cars and the DBW enhances the "slop". Try bringing a gear up to say 4k and just let off, I bet the car lurches forward as the rpm's come down. I put the Autotech mount insert in and it helps alot but doesn't totally fix the problem, just cuts way down on engine movement. best of luck


----------



## bassmn (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

I am feeling everything you are saying about shifting this car.I too have been driving a stick forever,from sports cars to pu trucks and this rabbit has been frustrating and humbling to drive smoothly and with confidence.Even launching smoothly is a hit and miss thing,the take up point seems to change constantly in the course of driving.I hate to admit how often I stalled it trying to feel this clutch out when I first got this car.13k later and 1st to 2nd is still not always smooth,can be balky at times,always inconsistent.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (bassmn)*

I think most of it is the Drive by wire.....every Dub Ive had has been DBW and the all kind of did it...


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

everything seems to loosen up with time. I just bought the Neuspeed torque mount to help the shifting and a short shifter may be in order.


----------



## chewy'sjetta (Feb 1, 2004)

I won't lie. I have had more stalls in first then any other car i have ever driven. What really sucks is if you lug it a little it stalls out instead of letting you save it.
Other then that its been a great car, except i have a rear tail light out already. 10500 miles.


----------



## digitaltim (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (chewy'sjetta)*

I'm getting pretty good at saving it..... 
2x today I pulled left in to traffic......got just far enough to be committed... thought I stalled.....clutched..reach for the key......to my surprise I had not stalled and then I floored it to get out of the way.
The last time I stalled I was able to go through the key turn process and rolled while I did it.
For those who don't know--->often that's the experience when driving this car.
I still love it though.
The stalls are few and far between, but enough to keep you on your toes.


_Modified by digitaltim at 9:17 PM 7-16-2007_


----------



## racinrabbit12 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (digitaltim)*

Man guys i really dont have these problems with my 07 rabbit (knock on wood







). I work at a local VW dealership too so i get to drive pretty much everything that comes in and i know exactly what you are talking about. A majority of the jetta and rabbit clutches and tranny's SUCK, but then there are the selected few (mine) that i dont have any problems. Butter smooth shifts, no issues when i have A/C on reacts the same way day in and day out. I getting the autotech torque mount at the end of the week just to tighten everything up, but i really dont have these problems with my car. VW has been known to have quality control issues, case in point my sisters '03 jetta tdi and my moms '03 jetta tdi, one sucks (emission problems, blown clutch at 9000 miles etc. and the other has been a dream). I dont get it but it sounds like the same problem with the rabbit (and every other model of VW). I love mine, and probably wouldnt trade it for anything! Sorry to hear about your troubles thou, that really is a downer.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

While I agree that we don't have the best tranny out there and that it sometimes is hard to engage a gear. Its actually not bad at all... at least not for me... With the AC on, drives and shifts fine, same goes for WOT and everything in between. But then maybe its just me


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

maybe i have a rare car or something, but i have NO issues with mine. in fact, the tranny seems strong and the clutch feels fine. gears are easy to find and they catch very very hard. there is nothing soft about it. i just dont know....i guess i got a good one out of a batch of bad ones. ive had plenty of manual cars too, so its not that i dont know any better.
i also wanted to add that my car is very consistent and i dont experience the rev issue some people complain about. yeah, it stays a bit high and doesnt drop immediately, but it doesnt lurch me forward, if anything it slows me down significantly when the revs begin to fall. the main point is that its consistent all day every day, i know what to expect.


_Modified by travis3265 at 8:33 AM 7-17-2007_


----------



## Bob Weaver (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (travis3265)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travis3265* »_maybe i have a rare car or something, but i have NO issues with mine. in fact, the tranny seems strong and the clutch feels fine. gears are easy to find and they catch very very hard. there is nothing soft about it. i just dont know....i guess i got a good one out of a batch of bad ones. ive had plenty of manual cars too, so its not that i dont know any better.
i also wanted to add that my car is very consistent and i dont experience the rev issue some people complain about. yeah, it stays a bit high and doesnt drop immediately, but it doesnt lurch me forward, if anything it slows me down significantly when the revs begin to fall. the main point is that its consistent all day every day, i know what to expect.

_Modified by travis3265 at 8:33 AM 7-17-2007_

I'm going to have to agree with you. My Rabbit is the same way.


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (Bob Weaver)*

Same..
I bought mine in January of '07 (build date of Sept 06) 8,900 miles in and I havent had any problems (knock on wood)







. As far as the rpms hanging in between shifts, my previous car, a Toyota Rav 4 5spd did the same thing I don't quite know why. Could the build date of our vehicles have anything to do with those who are having problems and who arent?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uberbunni* »_Could the build date of our vehicles have anything to do with those who are having problems and who arent?

nah were just lucky


----------



## ElLibroGrande (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_ahh but the 2.5l dont have dual mass 

actually i'm about 95% sure that the 2.0 and 2.5 both have DMF's


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

the engine insert really does help. I got mine from ECS tuning.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

to silvera4quattro:
I have the same symptoms with my 07 rabbit that I bought in early jan...I have 12k miles on it now and still gripe at how inconsistent it acts
I let another person drive it and they drove it PERFECTLY....no hiccups, not rocking...it was smooth sailing...so I decided it had to be me (which I never woulda thought of cause this is my 5th vw with a manual gearbox)
also when I'm not trying to get anywhere fast....I just shift 1-3-5 and it helps smooth it out a bit
so for me, with this being a completely different car to what I was used to driving, it was just me not adjusting to this new car with the crazy/new systems


----------



## EMI6-RBBT (Feb 27, 2007)

for those that said the clutch is fine... you crazy. 
i agree. **** ass gearbox. and also to the guy that said that the auto stick is butt ass UGLY. so UGLY. wtf were they thinking. neways... i will order the dogbone. hope it helps. 
drove the gti. wtf. the ****s are so much better.







who wants to sell me their gti.


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

"or those that said the clutch is fine... you crazy.
i agree. **** ass gearbox. and also to the guy that said that the auto stick is butt ass UGLY. so UGLY. wtf were they thinking. neways... i will order the dogbone. hope it helps.
drove the gti. wtf. the ****s are so much better. who wants to sell me their gti."

*oh man, pls learn a new vocabulary mister sweary-mc-vulgar * 


_Modified by trastrim at 3:12 PM 7-17-2007_


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (Geo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Geo* »_to silvera4quattro:
I have the same symptoms with my 07 rabbit that I bought in early jan...I have 12k miles on it now and still gripe at how inconsistent it acts
I let another person drive it and they drove it PERFECTLY....no hiccups, not rocking...it was smooth sailing...so I decided it had to be me (which I never woulda thought of cause this is my 5th vw with a manual gearbox)
also when I'm not trying to get anywhere fast....I just shift 1-3-5 and it helps smooth it out a bit
so for me, with this being a completely different car to what I was used to driving, it was just me not adjusting to this new car with the crazy/new systems


You might have more trouble's shifting 1, 3, 5. Synchro's much?
I have no problem with the transmission and drive it smooth as butter. Just slow down a little and take the time to match revvs on down/upshifts.


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_everything seems to loosen up with time. I just bought the Neuspeed torque mount to help the shifting and a short shifter may be in order.


thats what im thinking http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Codename-dnb (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: (racinrabbit12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racinrabbit12* »_Man guys i really dont have these problems with my 07 rabbit (knock on wood







). I work at a local VW dealership too so i get to drive pretty much everything that comes in and i know exactly what you are talking about. A majority of the jetta and rabbit clutches and tranny's SUCK, but then there are the selected few (mine) that i dont have any problems. Butter smooth shifts, no issues when i have A/C on reacts the same way day in and day out. I getting the autotech torque mount at the end of the week just to tighten everything up, but i really dont have these problems with my car. VW has been known to have quality control issues, case in point my sisters '03 jetta tdi and my moms '03 jetta tdi, one sucks (emission problems, blown clutch at 9000 miles etc. and the other has been a dream). I dont get it but it sounds like the same problem with the rabbit (and every other model of VW). I love mine, and probably wouldnt trade it for anything! Sorry to hear about your troubles thou, that really is a downer.


sounds like my experience but i think i tend to keep a real close eye
on my car like i do a visual inspection every week above arround and under carrage fluids etc so i caught the tight rear breaks before my rear pads were wore down etc 
not to say you guys havent but its allways a good idea to keep an eye
out.....
best of luck to you mine works fine if you dont like a bit of drivetrain slop go get an audi tt they dont have any atleast the one i drove


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (trastrim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trastrim* »_

You might have more trouble's shifting 1, 3, 5. Synchro's much?


it has no problem goin from 1 to 3 to 5....I shift at about 3k or just over and there are no problems...helps with fuel mileage a LOT in the city
the only time it might grind is when I do 2 to 4 shift....but if I make sure that one is nice and slow...then no grind


----------



## vometpig (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

it doesnt seem that bad to me from what i came from. a 94 mazda b2300..takeslike 10pounds maybe to push the clutch in. and it doesnt catch till the clutch pedal is almost all the way out. so this is way nicer. but i notice it is a little rough shifting specially in 1st and second. and i know how to drive stick. mine doesnt like to go in to 1st or reverse alot of times.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

I do not have a problem with the transmission itself, I've never had it kicked me out of gear other than once and that was when I test drove it. I did install a JSP shifter at about 600 miles, so maybe that helps a lot. 
I do find the A/C drag super annoying though. You are right, you do almost have to rip the shift in order to match revs on the way back out. Downshifting with the A/C on is a joke, you have to give the thing three times as much throttle as rev-matching without the A/C on. Running the car up in revs with the A/C off results in horrendous rev hang too, which is annoying. 
All in all I do enjoy driving the car, but sometimes I wish stuff was simple... Cable throttle just seems so much more direct.


----------



## EMI6-RBBT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (RedRabidRabbit)*

i have no idea what you just said.







LOL


----------



## EMI6-RBBT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (trastrim)*

oh yeah. and you're an ******. congratulations. your mother must be proud.


----------



## EMI6-RBBT (Feb 27, 2007)

btw... that was a-s-s h-a-t.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (EMI6-RBBT)*


----------



## EMI6-RBBT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*

what. you gotta problem too??!!!!!!
(kidding, dave)


----------



## travis3265 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (EMI6-RBBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMI6-RBBT* »_.

are you ok? do u need some help?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

lol why does every thread turn into a nutbar fest


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (trastrim)*

What's going on here...
Get back on topic damn it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

confused how does he know my name


----------



## trastrim (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (EMI6-RBBT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EMI6-RBBT* »_Reply to trastrim: You're an ****** btw... that was a-s-s h-a-t. 

Oh really...


----------



## Apoc112 (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: (absoluteczech)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluteczech* »_confused how does he know my name









your user profile lists your name as David.


----------



## derek_k (Feb 18, 2007)

Couple things... I've got 8000km on my 07 Rabbit and the inconsistency is frustrating. However, I'm not going to say much more cause it has been shifting and driving super smooth here for the last few days which seems to correspond to a rise in humidity (95%). Knock on wood.
Also, to put a little perspective on things. I test drove a GTI on at least 5 seperate occasions before buying and on 2 of those I struggled to get "in synch" with the drivetrain and the whole thing just felt "sloppy" to me.
Well there's my super-scientific analysis for the day.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (derek_k)*

Wow, funny enough I've been messing around with seat positions and distances trying to adjust myself for smoother shifting for the past 7 months thinking it was me but now im thinking its not me. 
Man, I shift better on my motorcycle when I first learned to ride it than I do shifting my Rabbit. Is it just me or is down shifting from 3rd-2nd harder than it is from 5-4-3?? I think so. 
The AC shifting issue is a fact, i have to rev a little higher in order to compensate for the drag and shift quick or else it jerks on me. 
I really hope that maybe a clutch upgrade can fix this issue. But still I cant deny the fact that I love my Rabbit.


----------



## BuddyWh (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_the engine insert really does help. I got mine from ECS tuning.

I'm hoping that's true... and from comments: this insert to 'fix' the rubber band motor mount, the GIAC chip to 'cure' the throttle lag and a short shift kit to 'fix' the loose shifting are all great improvements to the driving experience. 
I'm not even talking about more power... that's just a side effect of the GIAC chip in this context... I'm just talking those "drive-ability" issues the OP has brought up.
I like my Rabbit too, but it really is a major annoyance to me that we have to spend close to a grand (installed) on after-market upgrades just to make this car live up to VW's carefully nurtured reputation for being a "driver's car".


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (BuddyWh)*

To the OP - Vw's have been "acting" as you describe since the early 90's. Get used to it.


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

Now I'm worried... I'm buying my first car, and I want it to be the Rabbit (5-speed of-course). But my daily driver is an automatic, and my 5-speed experience has only been ~3 solid hours...
First gear is very important - especially when pulling out into traffic. Is there an advice on shifting into first gear with the Rabbit? I know the clutch grips half-way up, so that's really when I need to gas it... Other advice?
I heard the 08's are suppose to come with a better transmission, so should I shoot for that instead?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_Now I'm worried... I'm buying my first car, and I want it to be the Rabbit (5-speed of-course). But my daily driver is an automatic, and my 5-speed experience has only been ~3 solid hours...
First gear is very important - especially when pulling out into traffic. Is there an advice on shifting into first gear with the Rabbit? I know the clutch grips half-way up, so that's really when I need to gas it... Other advice?
I heard the 08's are suppose to come with a better transmission, so should I shoot for that instead?


Seat time is your best friend, and the ECU will adapt to your driving style in time.


----------



## ahson (Jul 23, 2000)

I have my Rabbit for quite awhile now, and I think the shifting is ALRIGHT but definitely not as bad as some of you guys described above. 
Although the Rabbit is not a fast car, but it gives you enough power to drive around the city, no problem! 



_Modified by ahson at 12:42 AM 7-22-2007_


----------



## WikdR32 (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_Now I'm worried... I'm buying my first car, and I want it to be the Rabbit (5-speed of-course). But my daily driver is an automatic, and my 5-speed experience has only been ~3 solid hours...
First gear is very important - especially when pulling out into traffic. Is there an advice on shifting into first gear with the Rabbit? I know the clutch grips half-way up, so that's really when I need to gas it... Other advice?
I heard the 08's are suppose to come with a better transmission, so should I shoot for that instead?

I've never driven one personally, but I hear that the automatic makes better use of the power. If I were to buy a Rabbit, it'd be an '08 Rabbit S with the automatic tranny.


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (WikdR32)*

The A/T works fine - I haven't had a problem, except sometimes its a bit stiff, but nothing horrible. But compare the problems with the M/T to my old 89 Jetta with 105hp... The old Jetta had to be reved up to even get it to move. If you tried shifting into second from a stand still you'd be screwed. It could be even worse with the less power in the European Golfs with the 1.6L. Be proud its a 5-cylinder and not a 2.0. Not to say those engines are horrible.
You have to adapt always with driving these cars. It is not an Audi, it is not a Lexus, its a Volkswagen. And if you are new to VW, you have to just learn and get used to it. Once you get past that you will truely enjoy your VW.


_Modified by oceanjetta at 5:48 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## batmang (Jun 6, 2005)

We just bought my wife a 07 rabbit 3 months ago. She also complains about how it feels and really dislikes it compared to our MKIV 1.8T. Sometimes will shift smoothly, sometimes it feels like a giant rock in stuck in the tranny, and of course it jerks around. So far, its been to the dealer 2 times already.
-The wind shield had a crack out of nowhere the first week of owning it. Replaced under warranty.
-The windshield wiper motors were broken, found this out when it started pouring. Replaced under warranty.
Sometimes the car will randomly turn off entirely at a stop light. Literally, shut off, and she is in NEUTRAL. (It's a 5Spd) This has happened 3 times to my wife on her daily drive home. Any idea as to WHY its turning off !?!??!
She loves the car, and so do I, I just hate the way it feels at times. Ugh.


----------



## Henrietta (Jan 12, 2007)

*Re: (batmang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *batmang* »_
Sometimes the car will randomly turn off entirely at a stop light. Literally, shut off, and she is in NEUTRAL. (It's a 5Spd) This has happened 3 times to my wife on her daily drive home. Any idea as to WHY its turning off !?!??!
Ugh.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2856394


----------



## batmang (Jun 6, 2005)

^^^ THANKS!


----------



## Wicked Black Bunny (Aug 11, 2007)

On my test drive I stalled the car multiple times and my shifts were either smooth or jerky. My dad was saying I was poping the clutch every time but I wasn't at all! I guess I'm not the only one that had trouble. I figured I just wasn't used to it and after driving it awhile I would get used to it and it would be fine. I hope so.
My car is still in Germany and won't be here until November 1st though.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (Wicked Black Bunny)*

I dunnos if they changed the linkage and clutch for the 08s but when I test drove one I had no problems at all shifting. The clutch and tranny worked perfect and no complaints of the tbw


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_
I just can't pinpoint a single issue, it seems to be the poor throttle response, combined with the stupid clutch, combined with the jelly drivetrain. I'm so frustrated with it right now. 

_Modified by silverA4quattro at 6:26 PM 7-16-2007_

its all of the above..u are not alone my friend. drink up


----------



## ILikeRabbits (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm going to add on to say that I've experienced no foul shifts with the auto tranny. I almost bought a 5 speed, but my wife talked me out of it (weak, i know) Anyways, Looks like the choice was a good one. I do think the mounts are a little squishy. But hell, I'm not racing. It's just a fun car for me. The auto behaves a little differently when the A/C is wide open. at the 1 or 2 settings it doesn't seem to have any effect....


----------



## Uberbunni (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: (ILikeRabbits)*

No problems thus for in my bunny (knock on serious wood.) The GIAC chip made me love my car 2 times over. But unfortunatley, My bi-polar driving is driving is probably driving my ecu to schizophrenia.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (Uberbunni)*

I know what you mean. Some nights I'll wanna take it easy. Shift super early and barely give it any gas; just enjoying the ride. Not in any particular hurry. And then other times I'll feel like going really fast through a corner. Like really really fast. As in, no brakes and keep my foot in the throttle and watch other drivers around me going







Did that little Rabbit just own me on that turn?
So some days the ECU will make the car bog really bad if I've been babying it all week. Or sometimes the car will feel as if its gain an extra cylinder since its turned up its fuel map if I've gassed it the whole day before. I wish I had a switch I could flip to let it know which mood I'm in. Because sometimes I'll feel like taking it easy but definitely feel that Lambo Gallardo headwork going on underhood and others I'll want to own a young dude in an "Absolute Red" Scion tC and the car will bog so I have to practically floor in order to own him which I did, without even going 75% throttle. Theres no substitute for an extra cylinder under your hood.
Anyways, my question is has anyone installed an aftermarket shift knob in their 2.5? And do you have to screw the stock shift knob off or does it just 'pop' off with the right amount of leverage? Or is there a different technique altogether? Sorry this is such a noob question. Do you think the 6speed Tiptronic shift.....well its not a knob but you know what I am thinking of, do you think the Tip's shift "knob" can be replaced with a custom shift knob or is this totally out of the question because of that little "trigger" you have to squeeze in order to release or "unlock" the shift lever in order to select a gear (except if you're in full Tiptronic mode)? Because I really wanna replace that uggo knob that screams "I'm an automatic!!!" with an aftermarket one.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

You need to pull that knob out until it clicks instead of pushing it in on the auto shifter...then yank up. Before you do this disco the base and remove the electrical connector.


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (rustlerdude)*

Im pretty sure if you get the car chipped it will help with the DBW, also a lightened flywheel should help out a long with the motor mounts. That seems like it would solve the problems but i understand= vw should of fixed this and not u causing ur car to not be under warrenty anymore if u replace this stuff


----------



## vr.rawr (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_I know what you mean. Some nights I'll wanna take it easy. Shift super early and barely give it any gas; just enjoying the ride. Not in any particular hurry. And then other times I'll feel like going really fast through a corner. Like really really fast. As in, no brakes and keep my foot in the throttle and watch other drivers around me going







Did that little Rabbit just own me on that turn?
So some days the ECU will make the car bog really bad if I've been babying it all week. Or sometimes the car will feel as if its gain an extra cylinder since its turned up its fuel map if I've gassed it the whole day before. I wish I had a switch I could flip to let it know which mood I'm in. Because sometimes I'll feel like taking it easy but definitely feel that Lambo Gallardo headwork going on underhood and others I'll want to own a young dude in an "Absolute Red" Scion tC and the car will bog so I have to practically floor in order to own him which I did, without even going 75% throttle. Theres no substitute for an extra cylinder under your hood.
Anyways, my question is has anyone installed an aftermarket shift knob in their 2.5? And do you have to screw the stock shift knob off or does it just 'pop' off with the right amount of leverage? Or is there a different technique altogether? Sorry this is such a noob question. Do you think the 6speed Tiptronic shift.....well its not a knob but you know what I am thinking of, do you think the Tip's shift "knob" can be replaced with a custom shift knob or is this totally out of the question because of that little "trigger" you have to squeeze in order to release or "unlock" the shift lever in order to select a gear (except if you're in full Tiptronic mode)? Because I really wanna replace that uggo knob that screams "I'm an automatic!!!" with an aftermarket one.

I realized this problem since the first day i got my 07 in the beginning of may....so what i try to do all the time is just not upshift until im at about 3000-3500 rpm. Essentially i dont let the rpms ever get low. Plus i get better gas milage, able to accelerate really fast (love giac), and just stay at the same performance level. Yea it sucks because some nights i just wanna cruise and not worry about the damn gas pedal or my rpms....but it is a vw after all


----------



## blast7sho (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (vr.rawr)*

I'm glad this thread was started because this has been my only gripe with this car. I have attributed it to the crappy DBW. There is certainly engine slop that indicates a need for improved mounts, my Taurus SHO was just like this, but the DBW seems to lag in response. When I shift I actually have to slightly press the gas pedal before I totally let out the clutch to shift smoothly as the DBW lags. I am leasing this car but if a chip will smooth this out then I might just have to go that route and then switch back before I turn it in.


----------



## blue636 (Aug 21, 2007)

You'll all have to forgive me as this is my first post here and I'm a "newbie" to this forum and to cars. I've been riding motorcycles all my life and had a pretty nasty accident a few years ago. An 89-year-old lady hit me (god knows why an old hag would still get behind the wheel) and when I healed last year, I bought a 5-speed Hyundai Elantra. I got rid of that and recently bought a 2007 Rabbit that had 6,500 miles on it. I wondered why someone would sell it so soon, and now I'm realizing it. I didn't notice it much during the short test drive, but the clutch is crap! First of all, I need to step on it all the way in order to disengage it. I'm 6'1" and this is the first car I've ever driven where I can't push the seat all the way back. The clutch travel is long and the friction zone is practically on the floor! As soon as I let up on the clutch, I have to give it gas right away or it will stall. Sometimes I'll give it a little gas first, but the gas seems to lag a lot, before I can lift off the clutch. I've only driven 3 other manual cars before but I've never had issues. I even had my Hyundai in San Francisco and I could sit on a steep hill and start up just fine.
Any resolve or resolutions for this? By the way, I saw blast7sho mention "DBW." What is that exactly? Is that drive-by-wire? I'm familiar with this on motorcycles, though the technology is not really available for most street bikes, but not with cars.
Thanks.


_Modified by blue636 at 2:34 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

All vw's from 2000 onward use DBW or drive by wire. ALL have a lag time. This lag is NOT, i repeat IS NOT a delay in throttle opening! It is from the programing and fuel maps. There no detectable delay between when you mash the gas and the throttle opening. If you get a chip you will find the lag is MUCH less. It's a vdub thing....other vehicles dont have this lag.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (blue636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue636* »_You'll all have to forgive me as this is my first post here and I'm a "newbie" to this forum and to cars. I've been riding motorcycles all my life and had a pretty nasty accident a few years ago. An 89-year-old lady hit me (god knows why an old hag would still get behind the wheel) and when I healed last year, I bought a 5-speed Hyundai Elantra. I got rid of that and recently bought a 2007 Rabbit that had 6,500 miles on it. I wondered why someone would sell it so soon, and now I'm realizing it. I didn't notice it much during the short test drive, but the clutch is crap! First of all, I need to step on it all the way in order to disengage it. I'm 6'1" and this is the first car I've ever driven where I can't push the seat all the way back. The clutch travel is long and the friction zone is practically on the floor! As soon as I let up on the clutch, I have to give it gas right away or it will stall. Sometimes I'll give it a little gas first, but the gas seems to lag a lot, before I can lift off the clutch. I've only driven 3 other manual cars before but I've never had issues. I even had my Hyundai in San Francisco and I could sit on a steep hill and start up just fine.
Any resolve or resolutions for this? By the way, I saw blast7sho mention "DBW." What is that exactly? Is that drive-by-wire? I'm familiar with this on motorcycles, though the technology is not really available for most street bikes, but not with cars.
Thanks.

_Modified by blue636 at 2:34 PM 8-21-2007_

How long have you had the car? 
The ECU will adapt to your driving style, but it takes a little while to figure you out. I really had a tough time driving this car when I first bought it (coming from Honda with a cable clutch and cable throttle) but now I notice a big difference in the way the car acts. When I first drove it, it felt like I had to give the thing 50% throttle in order for it to rev. Now, I just rest my foot on the pedal. Obviously the ECU is not going to be able to help the clutch part of things, and I do agree it lacks feedback, but I have no issues with it not disengaging. A shifter VASTLY improved shifter feel. I still obviously have some gripes with the car ( I cannot stand the fact when you get on it a bit and shift, the throttle lags which hang the revs







) but it is a lot better once you get some seat time.


----------



## blue636 (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought the car last Friday. It's interesting that the ECU will adapt to the new input it is being given. How long will that usually take? Will it actually adapt, or is it possibly a perceived thing? The clutch disengages, but it is so close to the floor. The friction zone is about an inch off the floor, so the minute I let up the clutch, I have to give it gas immediately if not before. And it's not just stepping slightly on the gas, I really have to give it some good push before getting the revs up. But yeah, I agree that the clutch gives little to no feedback at all. The first day I had the car, I had to keep the radio and A/C off just so I could hear the engine to make sure I was shifting properly or so that I wouldn't stall. I couldn't feel a thing and had to listen. It took about an hour to get used to. Maybe things will improve over time.


_Modified by blue636 at 7:42 PM 8-21-2007_


----------



## RuhigFahrer (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm. Well I learned how to drive stick in a 2.5, and I caught on in about a week. I can't say I stall that much. But my dad who dropped by last week and drove it a couple times mentioned that the clutch was "really sensitive" and hes been driving stick for years. 
But yeah I've had a couple times where I'd try to start from 1st and only to have it stall even though I felt that my timing was pretty much on the spot. Or maybe its just me?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

Well it's good to know I'm not incompetent then. I test drove a manual trans Jetta shortly after they came out and I had a hell of a time launching smoothly. I've driven manuals since I started driving, and it was like learning it all over again. My parents have a Passat 1.8T with stick and I'm totally fine piloting that.
I ended up with the automatic only because I wanted package 2 and its assorted gizmos (MFD, Climatronic, and such). Now though I'm thinking it may have been for the better. Perhaps VW wants to push people away from manuals so they have a more simple build process? Dunno, seems silly to me.


----------



## chilipad (Jan 6, 2007)

My biggest concern with this car is the clutch. I've driven manuals all my life ( including mk4 golf) and never had a problem. The throttle lag is more of a problem than the early engagement of the clutch I think. If the AC is on it's even more of a problem.The problem I have with the clutch is I have to have my seat too far forward to be really comfortable just so I can push in the clutch all the way. I'm thinking about making or buying something to extend the clutch pedal out a bit. Anyway stick with the car. After 7 weeks now I have no problems- just the odd jerky shift.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: (blue636)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue636* »_I bought the car last Friday. It's interesting that the ECU will adapt to the new input it is being given. How long will that usually take? Will it actually adapt, or is it possibly a perceived thing? The clutch disengages, but it is so close to the floor. The friction zone is about an inch off the floor, so the minute I let up the clutch, I have to give it gas immediately if not before. And it's not just stepping slightly on the gas, I really have to give it some good push before getting the revs up. But yeah, I agree that the clutch gives little to no feedback at all. The first day I had the car, I had to keep the radio and A/C off just so I could hear the engine to make sure I was shifting properly or so that I wouldn't stall. I couldn't feel a thing and had to listen. It took about an hour to get used to. Maybe things will improve over time.

_Modified by blue636 at 7:42 PM 8-21-2007_

Give it a couple weeks or so. I can easily get the car going on a flat surface without leaving idle speed, but it did take some time. The throttle will definitely adapt, there is no way I am used to now the way it was before... It definitely changed. Even when I used to try and rev-match downshifts (which I do virtually every time) i had to hit the gas really hard, and now I can blip it to get the same result.


----------



## blue636 (Aug 21, 2007)

It's weird. I have driven plenty of manual cars and I've ridden motorcycles all my life (though bikes are slightly different). I will wait and see what happens, but yes, the throttle lag is definitely a pain in the as$. This is why I need to really get on the gas well before anything else -- to make sure the revs are at least at 1,000.


----------



## T62 (Jun 15, 2006)

Arg..
I have the exact same problem as you. I have the 2.0T Passat with the 6mt.
I believe the rev problem ( which throws off our timing and our ability to match the revs [making it difficult to drive smoothly] ) is the electronic throttle control. <---- YEP..
I have the same issue.. It pisses me off. I can drive almost any other stick shift more consistantly, wether in good operating condition or not.


----------



## vpcmotorsport (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (T62)*

I like my car but damn I stalled the crap out of it when I first bought it! As did my wife. I am on my 10th Dub and all 5-speed. I thought it was just me! I don't enjoy the fact that it takes me until 3rd to make it past 60mph. First gear is a crawler gear for rock climbing and heavy towing! So it is pretty much useless. I found that I basically have to do the Riverdance on the pedals to drive!


----------



## RATFINK (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: (Apoc112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Apoc112* »_if that's what kept you from getting an auto, you'll be kicking yourself when you see what i'm working on...









Apoc112 how did you make your tiptronic look like a stick? and what are you working on?


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_I wish I had a switch I could flip to let it know which mood I'm in. 

I used to own a Nissan Maxima, and it had just such a switch. Changed the trans programming I think, dunno if it messed with the engine. It's probably akin to Sport mode on the VW automatic.


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

yeh i agree with mostly all of you in this thread, the gearbox and transmission are way to finicky. It's so ridiculous.


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

I jumped the gun 1-week ago and bought an 08 2D Rabbit with the 5-speed... So far; yes there is a problem getting into 1st gear (some times). It seems going from reverse, and then trying to go into first can cause some issues. When that happens (so far 3 times in the past week) I drop it into second then back into first







. And yes this thing is easy to stall... I test drove a Honda Civic (07), and that thing was so easy to drive! I dropped her into 2nd gear going 25mph and the engine just revved up smoothly; I tried that in the Rabbit... It felt like I had hit 1st gear!
Right now I just slip the clutch for a bit longer; it smooths out the ride tremendously. I'm still new to the 5-speed world (just got done with my first week of driving only a 5-speed...), so hopefully I'll improve. 
I like the Rabbit though; girls thing it's 'cute' (grr...), and for some reason many people think it's a sports car... I just can't wait till I hit 500 miles in the break in; so I can start taking her over 4,000RPM


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (rental_metard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rental_metard* »_the engine insert really does help. I got mine from ECS tuning.

Is this an easy install? In other words, can I do this in my garage at home?


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (carlos_31820)*

no joke helen keller could install this part!.....and it def makes everything a lot crisper...you take off the stock bolt, insert the engine mount, below the engine mount goes the big washer piece and then bolt. the most time consuming part is jacking the car up...it is def. a cheap worthy investment


_Modified by BIVO at 9:57 AM 11-15-2007_


----------



## carlos_31820 (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_no joke helen keller could install this part!.....and it def makes everything a lot crisper...you take off the stock bolt, insert the engine mount, below the engine mount goes the big washer piece and then bolt. the most time consuming part is jacking the car up...it is def. a cheap worthy investment

Great. Thanks for the prompt reply Bivo.


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (vr_vento95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr_vento95* »_
x2. that mount insert does help ALOT for $25 but that AC thing is annoying.

x2 It would be nice to change out all the mounts too but for over $400 I would rather spend it on something else


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_I jumped the gun 1-week ago and bought an 08 2D Rabbit with the 5-speed... So far; yes there is a problem getting into 1st gear (some times). It seems going from reverse, and then trying to go into first can cause some issues. When that happens (so far 3 times in the past week) I drop it into second then back into first







. And yes this thing is easy to stall... I test drove a Honda Civic (07), and that thing was so easy to drive! I dropped her into 2nd gear going 25mph and the engine just revved up smoothly; I tried that in the Rabbit... It felt like I had hit 1st gear!
Right now I just slip the clutch for a bit longer; it smooths out the ride tremendously. I'm still new to the 5-speed world (just got done with my first week of driving only a 5-speed...), so hopefully I'll improve. 
I like the Rabbit though; girls thing it's 'cute' (grr...), and for some reason many people think it's a sports car... I just can't wait till I hit 500 miles in the break in; so I can start taking her over 4,000RPM









Honda and Acura both shift very smoothly. If you cant drive manual in that you should probably just stick with A/T.







lol


----------



## BIVO (Jul 27, 2006)

ouch...^ shut down.....seriously guys get the engine mount insert!!!


----------



## Snow-Jet-MK5 (Jan 20, 2006)

*Re: (BIVO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIVO* »_ouch...^ shut down.....seriously guys get the engine mount insert!!!

hahaha. I didnt mean to direct that at anyone. lol. Its just funny cause my friend drives an integra and he cant drive my car cause he says the clutch is hard to control.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

I drove an integra before I bought a rabbit and it took me a while to get used to the clutch on the rabbit too.


----------



## rental_metard (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (carlos_31820)*

easy to do at home. It would be wise to use another jack to push the insert into place as its an incredibly tight fit, even with automotive lube.


----------



## fvtec (Aug 17, 2005)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (silverA4quattro)*

I'm in on this one to!! I had the first 06 gti that sold in my town had the same problem when it was stock. After the chip,exhaust,and inter cooler the problem seamed less noticable.
the throttle adaptation on these rabbit is crap! I've stalled the car a hand full of times, thanx to pressing on the GP and getting NO increase in RPM. I've also noticed that on a few occasions that the car will stay at the last steady RPM when shifting. I've seen the car stay at 3k RPM for 10-15 seconds with my foot off the gas and then slowly make its way back to idle.
I'm taking my car in this weekend hopefully they can do something.


----------



## blast7sho (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: I really dislike this car sometimes...a rant (fvtec)*

As an update I have to say my car is much better. I love driving it and now have no issues. This took about 2000 miles but the ECU must have changed a bit along with the break in of the car.


----------

